# What's a meme?



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

................
I'm sure I'm laying my ignorance out in the open by asking this but when someone says "I like memes" what do they mean?

I'm familiar with the word 'meme' from Richard Dawkin's books, where he uses it to explain how an idea or behavioural trait (like religion or a popular joke) can propagate through a society in a similar manner to how a genetic trait can disseminate through a species. 

But does meme have some meaning of its own on the internet? I see it used on funny picture sites for instance. Does it refer to popular gifs?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

0lly said:


> ................
> I'm sure I'm laying my ignorance out in the open by asking this but when someone says "I like memes" what do they mean?
> 
> I'm familiar with the word 'meme' from Richard Dawkin's books, where he uses it to explain how an idea or behavioural trait (like religion or a popular joke) can propagate through a society in a similar manner to how a genetic trait can disseminate through a species.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_meme


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah it is just the Dawkin's meaning but applied to internet ideas then. That's what I originally assumed, but I just got confused because I've seen people on the internet, on this forum in fact, using the word in strange contexts.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

**** that's not funny, but is repeated and shoved down your throat until you HATE it.
Example: Cake


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Cat Montgomery said:


> **** that's not funny, but is repeated and shoved down your throat until you HATE it.
> Example: Cake


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

shadowmask said:


>


Not gonna lie
Yes


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>2011
>Being mad

I seriously hope... etc. etc.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

So, when most people refer to memes on the internet, they are refering to pictures with "amusing" captions?.......................


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I suppose also, the following annoying words and phrases could qualify as memes; 

"Fail"
"Epic Fail"
"........... much?", e.g If somebody is angry one might reply "Angry much?", even though it displays some grammatical 'abnormalities'.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, those are all memes.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Cat Montgomery said:


> **** that's not funny, but is repeated and shoved down your throat until you HATE it.
> Example: Cake


What do you mean by cake?


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

0lly said:


> What do you mean by cake?


At the end of the test, there will be ____?


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

^ :get


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

0lly said:


> ^ :get


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

What's:



WhoAmIToday said:


> At the end of the test, there will be ____?


got to do with:



shadowmask said:


>


I'm confused! Who's just trying to be funny and who's trying to explain :cry


----------



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

0lly said:


> ^ :get


This was a triumph....


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

0lly said:


> I'm confused! Who's just trying to be funny and who's trying to explain :cry


Don't feel bad, I didn't know what one was until recently either. Being part of this site really does help keep me updated on the latest internet fads.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I think *[user name edited out] * was banned for using some very funny froggy meme's ... just a few weeks ago.. 

Examples of a meme :










Taken a random pic and using what you 'think' the guy is saying or what he looks like he is saying...

Anther example :


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

the ones that I learned to like are those which I have encountered on digg and reddit:

"but can it run crysis"

"in soviet russia jokes"

"I, for one, welcome our ... overlords" (original quote from simpsons: "I, for one, welcome our new insect overlords")

"it's a trap"

"i accidentally the whole thing"

"all your base are belong to us"

"ORLY?"

if I don't see them on digg or reddit or slashdot, than I try not to get a hold of my mind much...

the only advice, about this topic that I can give you, is... just stay away from it... you'll be much saner in the end, while every one else will just succumb to this madness and everything that goes with it...


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Memes make me sad. I think they're causing me to develop Internet Social Anxiety.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

WhoAmIToday said:


> At the end of the test, there will be ____?


Hang on is this a reference to the Half Life and Portal games?............Or are the games a reference to the meme? .................Memes make me so unesasy :hide


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

0lly said:


> Hang on is this a reference to the Half Life and Portal games?


:clap


----------



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm 12 and what is a meme? I heard there were over 9000 of them.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread is kinda sad.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I am 12 and what is this?


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alright!
Who let in 4chan!!!???

Eventhough, I had to laugh at this:



nascar nine said:


> I'm 12 and what is a meme? I heard there were over 9000 of them.


:clap


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

0lly said:


> Memes make me sad. I think they're causing me to develop Internet Social Anxiety.












Is it just a random picture? Is it a meme? And if you don't know for sure, will a legion of internet strangers taunt you mercilessly, both directly and through a series of subtle cues?

That is the essence of meme-induced anxiety.

I feel your pain.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

U USE INTERWEBS AND U NO KNO WHAT MEME IS? SONN.....I AM DISAPPOINT



















http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/images/newsfeed/000/047/652/Successful-*****-I-got-99-problems-out-of-100-right-on-the-CA-exam.jpg?1272243179


----------

